# For Cookie's kittens



## Gudewife (Jun 27, 2004)

Cookie's last kitten died yesterday.

Cookie was a starving, terrified stray I found hiding in my scrap steel shed. I trapped her and took her to the shelter just in time for the birth of her kittens. Because of her poor condition, all five kittens were weak and tiny, and the runt was missing a leg. Cookie was terribly sick with a URI, as a first-time mother, she wasn't good at taking care of her kittens, and she had little milk for them. Four of the kittens dies within two days...two brown tigers and two grays. The last, a black kitten, survived, but just barely. The cat manager nursed him by hand along with another orphan kitten from another litter. He seemed to rally a little, but early this week, he started to decline again. If he wasn't awoken to feed regularly, he would have just died in his sleep, and he began passing blood in his stool and urine. The decision was made to send him to the Bridge yesterday afternoon to be with his brothers and sisters.

We expected this to happen, and we tried everything we could, but the kittens were just too weak to survive. Cookie is still recovering until she is healthy enough to spay and adopt out, but you can still see most of her bones, she is so skinny...she'll be a while getting her strength up.

So, goodbye to Cookie's kittens, and be warm playing in the sun.


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

Oh, that's a shame. I'm so sorry Cookie's kittens didn't make it. I hope Cookie ends up living a happy life for all of them.


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

I am so sorry for the kittens. My best wishes for a wonderful life for Cookie.


----------



## sentimentalgirl (Jan 29, 2004)

I'm so sorry for the kittens. I hope Cookie gets stronger soon and someone will give her a loving home!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

My heart aches for you and for Cookie. But, as you so wisely said, the kittens are healthy and romping around, healthy and strong. Many blessings!


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

I'm hoping Assumpta wants a new playmate. :wink:


----------



## Gudewife (Jun 27, 2004)

timskitties said:


> I'm hoping Assumpta wants a new playmate. :wink:


I think we can safely say at this point that another cat is contraindicated, given Assumpta's bizarre health issues.  But I'm sure that Cookie will find a forever home quickly anyhow. As an affectionate lapcat, she's aces...she just wasn't a very good mom.


----------



## jazzo (Apr 19, 2005)

awe, I'm so sorry


----------

